# dwarf frogs in tropical tanks



## Superpettoysrus.com

Right well its official my shrimp is dead ...ive decided not to get another one as they are too sensitive and to be fair i hated putting my hands in the tank 

So i want to know about frogs.....i have a dwarf frog in my tank now and would like another but an albino one that ive seen ..yes im gonna say it...in [email protected] there sooooo cute hehe.

Can they be kept together? and will they have babies???


----------



## Guest

If the two frogs are of a different size then no, as the larger one will eat the smaller one. Generally I don't normally recommend mixing frogs with fish due to complications with feeding the frogs, the fish usually out-compete the frogs for food. Also they aren't a good mix with fish that can be aggressive.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

I have to put in frozen blood worm for him and as you say the fish tend to get it first but he did get a lovely mouth full just yesterday when i popped one in the whole lump of bloodworm fell right at his feet and he lunged straight in bless him. The frogs would both be the same size though they are just babies


----------



## Guest

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> I have to put in frozen blood worm for him and as you say the fish tend to get it first but he did get a lovely mouth full just yesterday when i popped one in the whole lump of bloodworm fell right at his feet and he lunged straight in bless him. The frogs would both be the same size though they are just babies


If the frog is getting enough food then you should be OK.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

Well im hopng so...im going to start hand feeding him i think...wonder if he will bite my fingers lol


----------



## Guest

Have you ever heard of Cyber aquatics? These are based in Gateshead and should stock dwarf frogs, might be worth a look.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

hehe....thats the place i go to get my fish...its great, but they only had the one little baby frog left when i went....its just down the road from me at team valley


----------



## Guest

I thought so, I got one of my snakes from there once.


----------



## Melysia

I saw some of these little froggies the other day I was so tempted to get a couple but they eat smaller fish and our suckermouth catfish keep having babies they're under attack, whats left of them from another greedy orange fish we have. I witnessed one being chomped :scared:


----------



## Kennybuck

I am thinking of setting a tank up for Tropical Frogs and local shops that stock these are Penshaw Aquatics, S & C Aquatics at Stanley and Blaydon Exotics. As previously mentioned was Cyber but I think these are called Team Reptiles now and another I have heard of is Dragons Den in Newcastle.


----------

